
Slashdot Science Story | Poor Vision? There's an App For That - vfpamp
http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/07/03/1542222/Poor-Vision-Theres-an-App-For-That?art_pos=15
======
mhd
Finally an app for lens-grinding tinkers, traveling from hamlet to hamlet
selling their glasses!

------
s2r2
oh come on

the link: <http://web.media.mit.edu/~pamplona/NETRA/>

the headline: NETRA: Interactive Display for Estimating Refractive Errors and
Focal Range

